# rollers wanted



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

I would like to purchase and learn more about flying rollers I am located in copperas cove texas could someone point me in the right direction


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Try this link. It is to the National Birmingham Roller Club. It doesn't have addresses or phone numbers for the member but you might be able to get in touch with some of them with a phone number search. Frank Lavin in Red Rock has one of the oldest and most solid families of good rollers in this country. Art Hopkins of Manor used to have some of the birds from Frank and some good birds out of Utah from Jay Starley. These are all top of the line. The member list has one fellow in Copperus Cove by the name Antonio Cullpepper but I am not familiar with him.

If you join the NBRC you can get a back issue of the bulletin that contains member names and contact information.

http://www.nbrconline.org/directory/

You can drill down on the line into the Texas membership listing. I don't know how current this list is.


----------

